#   >   >   >    ...
,  ,  ...  ?  , ... 
    ,  -    ,    -      "" ,         ...
    .       ,   ,      .      .  , ,   . 
 ,  ,,   ,  ,        .       . 
   ,    ,   ))),   ,  -    , -      .      ,    ,   .   - -   ,     . ?
  ,   ,   ,   .    -  :  -      ,    (     " -2" ).       ))
     .  .

----------

,  !  :6:  :6:  :6:

----------

,   .
 ...

----------

-     .




  .  ))





    .










 ,     .     .

----------


## Norry

--! !

----------


## Milonga

:1:

----------


## belica

! :080:   ,   !!! :9:      !!! :050:   !!!

----------


## 99

!       !            !

----------

...  ,   - . ,   ,       . ,    , :  ,      .    ,        .    -   ...
    .    ,  )))  ...  .       " -2".  ,      .
 ,       ,  .        .   ,,,   ,  ,       .   ""  .       .  ,    ,     :  ,     ,  ,    .
  ,   ,   ))). , ,.         -:  ,   ,   .    ,       ,      .  !    .  ,  ,    ,   :" !"   .  .  ))))

----------

,   ,    ))

----------

